# Pacific Prestige



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

image deleted


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

There were two similar but Panamax size built at Govan in the same period,PACIFIC PEACE and PACIFIC PATRIOT.Furness Withy had a share in their management then went completely over to CY Tung.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

PACIFIC PRESTIGE has a sister PACIFIC PROMINENCE now they are still in service P.PRESTIGE is the Greek ANASTASIA and P.PROMINENCE is the Greek POPI S.


----------

